# Silly artwork and doodles.



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Some people don't like the way I paint, they call my pictures creepy, lol, but I thought I would put up a thread here. 

I haven't painted anything in a while, but I'm just getting started again. 

I have no patience, so everything I do is done in a hurry or not finished. :wink:

Here's some horses from my collection of "dusty papers lying under my bed". :wink:









































































This one's part horse, part something else... Lol.










Comments, critiques or advises are very, very welcome! 
I seem to have lost my inspiration, so any tips on that too would be amazing.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I think they are very cool & quite creative. Plese keep doing it-you have talent.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't see ANYTHING that is rushed or hurried here. I love the crisp lines and fantasy feel to the drawings. *Superb* detailing! Dont give up. Please finish the third from last. I love that. Make it grey/blueish or something! They are awesome!

Edit: I had to say more.... you really capture the movements in them too. The way the hair flows and lays on the horse. Im sorry, but I really LOVE these and the way the hair is dramatised aswell. I love cartoon work aswell as realistic. Stuff like this would be great for girls bedrooms! I bet my daughter would want one! Probably pink though! haha


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Cacowgirl and ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr, thank you!  That means a lot!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like them VERY much! I think your feel for design is wonderful. Truly nice . I just love that tree design. It would be cool for a poster, and you put the written message in the middle. Skip the horse inside, leave it blank, for graphics. Love it!


----------



## atotton (Dec 23, 2011)

These are very cool! I LOVE your style!!!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

They are so cool! I absoloutly love your style!


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

I love these! The second one would make an amazing tattoo...would you mind if I save it for future reference?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> I like them VERY much! I think your feel for design is wonderful. Truly nice . I just love that tree design. It would be cool for a poster, and you put the written message in the middle. Skip the horse inside, leave it blank, for graphics. Love it!


Thank you! I love painting and drawing tree's, I actually painted a few trees on walls too.  

atotton and Caitlinpalomino; Thank you, I'm happy to hear that! 

TKBButtermilk; I feel so flattered, but the second one is actually a tattoo design for someone already, But you could keep the 
picture as a reference, if, perhaps, you had another artist do her or his own version of it for you, if you want to use it as a tattoo.


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

Haha I was so right about it being perfect  it's something about the mane and the leaves. Regardless I definitely would've had my artist do his own version, it'd just be an awesome starting point! They're all amazing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hickory67 (Feb 18, 2012)

Man...I like those. Very cool.


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

I love these! I like your style and how these have a fantasy side to them. Beautiful!
Just wondering, what mediums do you use? It all comes out really well!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

TKButtermilk said:


> Haha I was so right about it being perfect  it's something about the mane and the leaves. Regardless I definitely would've had my artist do his own version, it'd just be an awesome starting point! They're all amazing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you ever get your own version of this, please share it. 

Hickory67, Thank you!

ElaineLighten; Thank you.  Only watercolors on the colors, the black is ink.  Sketches are done with a regular pencil. 

This is a tree I'm painting on a wall. I am crazy, so I'm doing it in watercolors. 










And here have some people too.





































And this wierd old little thing. This is actually super, super tiny. 










I tried painting in photoshop, but no. Boring. 



















Found some more of my stuff...


----------



## Hickory67 (Feb 18, 2012)

Holy cow you're good! The tree is an awesome idea...I hope my daughter doesn't see that


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Omg I cant get over your work I absoloutly love it! PLease show us more


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Hickory67 and Caitlinpalomino, Thank you! Will update when I have more to show. :wink:


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

These are indescribable. They make my work look like child's doodles! I absolutely love the color and the care that you put into movement. The way you paint really gives each of these pieces life, and they literally jump out off of the page at you. 

Once again, absolutely wonderful artwork, and if you ever decide that you'd like to do a commission or something, let me know!!!


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful! I love the way you draw trees. I hope to see more of your artwork! Would you be willing to commission a tattoo sketch?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Endiku said:


> These are indescribable. They make my work look like child's doodles! I absolutely love the color and the care that you put into movement. The way you paint really gives each of these pieces life, and they literally jump out off of the page at you.
> 
> Once again, absolutely wonderful artwork, and if you ever decide that you'd like to do a commission or something, let me know!!!


Wow! Thank you! 

I'm pretty rusty right now, but since I need inspiration and if you got an idea, share it with me and If I think I can do it, I could try to paint it for you.  Free of course, since I'm rusty...



Lins said:


> Beautiful! I love the way you draw trees. I hope to see more of your artwork! Would you be willing to commission a tattoo sketch?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you! 

As I wrote to Endiku, I'm rusty, but if you got an idea, share it with me, and I'll see what I can do for you. Free of course, since I need the practice. And since you two are the first to ask me that in a loong, loong time. I feel flattered.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Well if you're rusty now, I'm pretty sure that once you're back into it, those pieces are going to blow people's socks off 

I'll have to think on an idea though. I have quite a few floating around in my head but I should make sure that they're actually feasable first xD


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Woah, youre really good. When you said silly doodles, I pictured something like the stick figures I doddle into the margins of my notebooks, but those are pretty amazing. I would KILL (maybe) for skills like that! LOL, keep up the good work!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think these are really cool! I love them!

Don't stop drawing ever again!!!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Endiku said:


> Well if you're rusty now, I'm pretty sure that once you're back into it, those pieces are going to blow people's socks off
> 
> I'll have to think on an idea though. I have quite a few floating around in my head but I should make sure that they're actually feasable first xD


Well, let me know if you have an idea! 

CLaPorte432 and xXSerendipityXx; Thank you guys!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Those are amazing! You are so lucky to have that ability.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm in love with these!! Amazing!


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

My tattoo idea is going to be big, half of the left side of my back. Its going to be my horse Mason (RIP) rearing up,just the front half of his body from the viewpoint as if he was rearing over top of you. And some wilted and alive flowers at the bottom to cover up the tattoo that is currently on my left hip. If that makes sense? Lol I would really love to see some sketches of this idea! I want it to be really realistic. Mason was a rescue horse that used to rear up and flip over constantly out of fear. He was my soul mate and I am really anxious to save up the $ to get it done before summer. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Lins said:


> My tattoo idea is going to be big, half of the left side of my back. Its going to be my horse Mason (RIP) rearing up,just the front half of his body from the viewpoint as if he was rearing over top of you. And some wilted and alive flowers at the bottom to cover up the tattoo that is currently on my left hip. If that makes sense? Lol I would really love to see some sketches of this idea! I want it to be really realistic. Mason was a rescue horse that used to rear up and flip over constantly out of fear. He was my soul mate and I am really anxious to save up the $ to get it done before summer.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That sounds like an awesome idea! 

But I don't do anything realistic. I have no skills what so ever painting or drawing anything that's supposed to look real. :-| Sorry!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

VanillaBean and kayleeloveslaneandlana; Thank you!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Those are incredible! Ive never seen anything like them before, they are amazing! Great work!! Look forward to seeing more and more!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I absolutely love your style! I can feel the flow of your pictures! Keep it up!


----------

